# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  أبحث عن كتاب الإبانة لأبي نصر السجزي..

## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

سمعت أنه مخطوط فأين مكانه ؟
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المحفوظ بنفس الاسم في مكتبة كوبر يلي بتركيا برقم (231) = هو الإبانة لابن بطة؛ كما أشار إلى ذلك محقق كتاب "رسالة السجزي إلى أهل زبيد، في الرد على من أنكر الحرف والصوت" (ص: 39).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد قام فضيلة الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله بالسعي على صورة مصورة من الكتاب بعد أن عرف أنه محفوظ في مكتبة كوبر يلي، فوصلت إليه صورة تحمل نفس الاسم! لكن المضمون لابن بطة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد سافر محقق رسالة السجزي (محمد باكريم) إلى استانبول باحثا عن الكتاب، فلم يعثر على شيء منه.

----------

